# Simple DMX system



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

What about buying an RGB controller? Does it need to be PC based?

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Well I think the bosses Son want's something to play with. I think either PC or Mac software is fine. I am just getting ideas at this point. I think a RGB controller would be fine with some wall mounted color wheels. They don't want remotes RF or WiFi. I will be roughing in everything so I will for sure add receptacles in the soffits just in case and conduit chases for any DMX, Ethernet or any other control wires might be needed.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Something simple like this..


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I do a lot of DMX and others for Christmas lighting. There is a free program called Xlights and pay program called Light O Rama. LOR is free until you want to export the action. 

Both will require an investment in controllers of some sort. Plus a learning curve for either. 

I’m heavy into Xmas lighting and use mostly LOR program and DMX devices. 

The plus to the pay program is the add on programs that come with it that allow you to do different animation or light sequences.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Service Call said:


> I do a lot of DMX and others for Christmas lighting. There is a free program called Xlights and pay program called Light O Rama. LOR is free until you want to export the action.
> 
> Both will require an investment in controllers of some sort. Plus a learning curve for either.
> 
> ...


Good deal. You gave me a good idea. Experiment with Christmas lighting. The image you posted is real cool looking. There are so many manufactures of DMX stuff it gets kind of confusing. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks. The image is just a snapshot. The entire display is animated.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

It seems like most of the companies that supply hardware for USB to DMX supply the software as a free download. Some of the software is actually DSP plug ins for other programs such as Pro Tools. I guess that works well for DJ's that run different audio programs and want to set up light shows. Perfect for Christmas stuff. I'm still looking at stuff. I found a product called the STICK-DE3 and it is both a wall mounted controller and comes with a software package to edit or create Scenes. The only issue I have with it is the cost.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Service Call said:


> Thanks. The image is just a snapshot. The entire display is animated.


I bet it looks nice. I went to their web site and they had some awesome videos of homes with Christmas lights.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

There are numerous ways to control lights. It all depends on your wallet. I have been doing this for around 10 years. 

I understand the cost issue. You would be surprised at the “investment” I’ve made. But I’m into Christmas lights. 

Ive got probably 30 songs programmed to lights. Not including the mega tree which is pretty cool in its own right. Plus I broadcast on an FM frequency so you can hear the music in the car. I have won 4 awards for my lights (damn, now I sound like Telsa[emoji51]).


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Service Call said:


> There are numerous ways to control lights. It all depends on your wallet. I have been doing this for around 10 years.
> 
> I understand the cost issue. You would be surprised at the “investment” I’ve made. But I’m into Christmas lights.
> 
> Ive got probably 30 songs programmed to lights. Not including the mega tree which is pretty cool in its own right. Plus I broadcast on an FM frequency so you can hear the music in the car. I have won 4 awards for my lights (damn, now I sound like Telsa[emoji51]).


You're doing what I plan to do... I need my own place to do this at though.

Also, I'm just gonna leave this here: http://www.123dj.com/l_lightingcontrollers.html#software

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Wow Kevin! Thanks for the link... This is like a gold mine of DMX supplies. I will probably be here all day looking at stuff..


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Easy said:


> Wow Kevin! Thanks for the link... This is like a gold mine of DMX supplies. I will probably be here all day looking at stuff..


I've never bought from that site, but I've known about it for 8 years and browse it every now and then.

If the Canadian to US dollar wasn't such a large difference, i would have bought from them already.

They do seem to have some pretty good prices though.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------

